# fun but long week and weekend



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Just wanted to share a few pics of this week and weekends bounty. I finally got my saw shed up back in February but life hasn't let me saw any thing till now. After setting the mill back up last saturday and sawing stickers on sunday, iwas able to start breaking in the new shed. Sawed 2 28-30 inch sycamores 9 ft quartersawn, 50 inch hollow 8 ft narly maple crown that had been down for almost 2 yrs , 8 ft 18" cherry, 2 8' walnuts 12 & 18 inches, 5 6'-8' 12-15" apple and a 6' 30" tulip poplar. All manual by myself- lot a work but had fun doing it !


----------



## EHCRain (Oct 24, 2010)

Looks like fun, wish I had the space to do work like that


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

I wish I had the shelter, tractor, mill, and wood! Did I miss anything?:laughing: I do have the space. Gary


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

nice wood and shed


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks like you had a great weekend!!! Got any pics of that gnarly wood???

What kind of saw is that?? Pretty cool to cut the bigger logs!! Is it hard to load with tractor at that angle or is there an side opening for loading??? Dollar wise, that's about the best shed for the money....here I can't buy the materials for what they want for materials and installed.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous week in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Tim, I was on a roll and honestly didn't even think of taking pics until after the fact-goof up on my part-I will get some as it dries. There are several pieces that will end up as end and coffee table tops for sure. The apple was the beautiful stuff. I have the biggest apple left to saw its about 24 inches by a little over 7 ft-straight as they come. I'm thinking about trying to get a nice off center slab for a couple gunstocks out of it-we'll see! The saw is a EZ Boardwalk Jr with a 13 hp honda. Without the use of the dogs it will cut a 30-31 inch log with out trimming and I have a bed extension-not installed yet to allow me to go from 12 ft to 17 ft length logs, height wise I can actually make a 40" cut. The Sycamore width wise maxed it and my back out, lol. Loading isn't too bad my little tractor is too small to dead lift the big stuff directly but its pretty nimble with turning so I drag it in, unhook and then use the lift arms on the tractor to help roll it onto the carriage. I have thought about the center posts on the mill side getting a cross bar with a winch eventually to help roll the logs. Your absolutely right about the cost of the shed I looked at several options and this was absolutely the most economical and quickest for me. Counting the railroad ties, treated 2x6's for walls and 2x12 headers (CHEAP LABOR FROM FRIENDS BUILDING WALLS) and the 26 x 30 carport installed on the walls I have just shy of $3100 in the shed. With my typical work schedule it would have taken me forever to build a wooden one.


----------



## Fred LeBail (May 7, 2013)

Catalina , check your visitor messages.
Fred


----------

